# Pundamilia sp. 'blue bar'



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Just started to get into Vic. I picked up some Pundamilia sp. 'blue bar' at a swap in Chicago a few weeks ago. Already have fry in a fry box! Just thought I would share.


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

What a great start!


----------

